
U.K. Moves Toward Making Adults Presumed Organ Donors - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/23/world/europe/uk-organ-donation.html
======
Bizarro
In how many years will it be that you can't opt-out? And then the next step
will be since you can't opt-out, and you're dying anyway and someone else
needs your organs...well, maybe they pull the plug a little early before your
organs degenerate.

Organ donation is great. I always do the checkbox on my license, but you can
just see that slippery slope creeping in as usual.

~~~
stuaxo
That's funny as a joke (monty pythons take was great) but doesn't make sense.

The gain from making it opt out is massive. The gains to be had on your
slippery slope are too marginal to make it worthwhile.

~~~
wemdyjreichert
It's actually a huge slippery slope. The common good is a common lure to
surrender personal liberty. While the argument may be a little dystopian and
represent a worst-case scenario, this represents a step toward the government
saying what can and cannot be done with your body. I always have and always
will opt-in as an organ donor, as I have no further use for my body if dead
and would like it to go to some use. That said, tearing apart someone's corpse
for spare parts should never be anything but opt-out, especially as there are
more than likely people who object on moral and/or religious grounds and are
not aware of this policy change. Forgetting to check that "skip this" box
should not lead to a violation of people's religious/moral beliefs.

